# Казус с покупкой на авито



## barbarossa (28 Дек 2016)

Сегодня со мной приключился казус.

Наткнулся на авито на объявление о продаже за 2 тысячи рублей тульского "полного" баяна (61/120). Договорился с продавцом (комиссионка). Оставляю машину у метро (пробки), еду на другой конец города, на трамвае еще. Приезжаю. А там - терка, а не полный...

Я в недоумении, продавец, похоже, искренне, тоже. Выставил фото не того баяна и даже не понял, что они разные.

Проверяю инструмент. Состояние удовлетворительное, даже компрессия на 4.
В общем, сторговались. Теперь я обладатель терки)


----------



## vev (28 Дек 2016)

А казус то с чем? Ну если бы Вы приехали и купили за 2тр Юпитер, то реально казус, а так...


----------



## barbarossa (28 Дек 2016)

Казус в неожиданной путанице. Казус=случай.

Просто поделился...)


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Дек 2016)

Повезло Вам, что это оказался действительно баян.

Половина посетителей сайта искренне полагает, что аккордеон, баян и гармонь- это одно и то же))...


----------



## barbarossa (28 Дек 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Повезло Вам, что это оказался действительно баян.
> 
> Половина посетителей сайта искренне полагает, что аккордеон, баян и гармонь- это одно и то же))...


))


----------

